# My angel...



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't even know how to write this. It's such a shock.
My Little-one passed away tonight.
He was fine. The picture of health.
I gave them their midnight snack and went to get ready for bed. 
Not 15 or 20 minutes later, I went into the kitchen and found Little-one laying on the floor, on his side. He was gone!
He had been FINE a few minutes earlier!
I don't know why, but I rushed him to the emergency hospital. I guess I wanted to know why! What Happened? Could it have been the food? But they both ate it and Nanook is fine. 
He was only just 9 years old and had no health problems at all. Still playful and active.
I'm in absolute shock.
They don't think it was poisoning or anything like that because, whatever it was, was very fast. I felt his mouth when I found him and his tongue was already cool.
I can't wrap my head around this right now but I can't sleep and I don't know what to do with myself except write this down.
Last year we thought he may have heart disease. We did all the tests and everything came out perfectly. Could something have been missed? I'll never know.
Eight years ago, on Valentine's Day, I found Little-one at my front door. He must have been dumped in the neighborhood by someone 'cause he was very sweet. He just fell over on my feet. I was extremely sad that day as it was the one week anniversary of putting my beloved Twitch to sleep and I couldn't imagine getting another cat. But, Little-one helped me get through that and was the most loving, affectionate and goofy cat. He was the best possible big brother to Nanook and I don't know what we'll do without him.
I'm simply heartbroken.
I can barely breathe.

Little-one, you were very, very much loved and we will miss you. Thank you for taking care of us when we needed it and being a wonderful friend and companion.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Victoria,
I am so sorry for your loss. It must be horrible for you to not have had any warning and not been able to say goodbye. You were able to give him eight wonderful years. It sounds like you everything you possibly could have done for him. Rest in peace sweet Little One.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Big hugs to you. Run free Little-one.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh Victoria, I'm so sorry about Little One, I don't even know what to say. I can't even imagine what you're going through. But I do know one thing and that is he had the best possible life he could have gotten. Not only did he help you after losing Twitch, but you rescued him as well. You needed each other.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Victoria I'm so, so sorry to hear about this.  I can't imagine what you're going through. I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

oh my gosh.......

i couldnt imagine what your going through. I have no idea what id do besides fall apart as if my best friend just died - my cats are my best friends, although not human.

Did the vets have anything to say at all? Will they be doing any tests to find out why?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Victoria, I am so sorry for your devastating loss. My heart goes out to you and your family right now. Try to hold on to those beautiful memories you have of him. 

Run free little one.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Victoria. You gave Little-one a wonderful life and he appeared in yours when you most needed him, too.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost your Little One. What a shock that it happened so quickly.

Hugs to you.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how sad  I'm so sorry for your loss  *hugs*


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Victoria...I'm so sorry. I know this is small consolation, but know that your Little One is in a better place and that he knew how much you loved and needed him.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  , 

rest in peace, Little-One.

Fran


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Oh goodness. I'm so sorry. My heart hurts for you. I'm just so very sorry.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss Victoria, rest in peace Little One xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It is so hard when it's unexpected. I wish you peace. Bless your heart; I know how this feels.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

((hugs))


----------

